# cockatiel scared of hands i think...



## little arthas (Apr 11, 2011)

i posted as a new user in the introductory page a few days ago & as i mentioned, i'm a new cockatiel owner. i had a green-cheek & a lovebird, but i can totally tell that a cockatiel is so much different.

she (sunny) seems to be warming up to me & my husband, she knows her cage, she likes shoulder rides, but what i'm really concerned about is i believe she has a fear of hands.

our breeder even mentioned, because shes a breeder & very busy, she can't give TLC too her birds; thats the new mommy & daddys job. i know every bird doesn't come with trust, it must be earned, but as a new cockatiel owner, how can i get over this fear of hands?

she runs away (backs up) in her cage when i attempt to do the "step-up" & she will squeak & nip at the finger. eventually when shes on our finger, she will be normal.

she also has that nipping problem. i'm not sure how to correct that. i believe she is at the end of her molt because she has all her feathers, but i do see many pin feathers everywhere, especially around her face. she even has one on her crest & i know its like PMS to them.

i've had her for about 2 weeks.

what are some tips i can do so i can earn more trust, bonding, getting over the fear of hands, & the nipping problem? shes also about a year old.


she also will NOT eat treats off our hand (Millet, etc) or off the floor when i put her on the ground.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try sitting with your hand in her cage for 15 minutes at a time. Start at the cage door and as she gets used to your hand being there, move it closer to her. This helps her to get used to it and realize its not going to hurt her. Since she's not taking treats for your hand yet, try dropping pieces of millet in her food cup. Make sure she sees you do it because eventually she'll realize good things happen when you come around. She's gorgeous by the way!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

when i first got buddy i used to read by his cage and i would place my hand on the cage and just read to him, eventually he wouldnt move away from the hand and would just sit there and listen, then when i started putting my hand in the cage i followed the advice that roxy just gave you, but some birds for the first little while are more comfortable stepping up on a perch, which over time you shorten as you shorten the distance and then when its the shortest you can posibly make it lay your finger across the perch, dont pull back if she beaks your hand if you started with a wooden perch you will have abservered that she tests it to make sure its solid to sit on, if you jerk your hand away you will actually regress her progress as she wont trust your hand to be a steady perch, good luck with your babe.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

She is adorable! Congratulations.

I too have a new baby girl who is getting adjusted. 

GL! This site is great for advice.


----------

